# non plastic feel tranfer paper for heat presses



## jaslta (Dec 10, 2009)

hi all
i am a nubie to the forum been printing t-shirts for about 6 months doing my own designs on coral x3 in wich i have no problem 
the problem i am having is finding a tranfer paper thet doesnt leave a plasticy feel on the garment after pressing do any of you guys know of any tranfer papers on the market that have this quality or should i bee looking a t digging deeper in to the pockets for a t-shirt screen printer
yours hopingly ribet lol
jason


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

jaslta said:


> hi all
> i am a nubie to the forum been printing t-shirts for about 6 months doing my own designs on coral x3 in wich i have no problem
> the problem i am having is finding a tranfer paper thet doesnt leave a plasticy feel on the garment after pressing do any of you guys know of any tranfer papers on the market that have this quality or should i bee looking a t digging deeper in to the pockets for a t-shirt screen printer
> yours hopingly ribet lol
> jason


Imageclip for laser and Imageclip for inkjet.

Here are some info:

Technical Products solutions - IMAGE CLIP® Laser Light - Neenah Paper Inc.

Technical Products solutions - Image Clip? for Inkjet - Neenah Paper Inc.


----------



## jaslta (Dec 10, 2009)

thanx for that luis 
i have been uesing a similar paper called wow7.1 where you have to print a negative to do the weeding the process is easer said than done (often looses a lot of media to o get to a aceptable final product ) lining up the neg with the image sheet can prove impossible somtimes they seam to differ in size wich proves a problem (can be cured by adding a border to the image then making your neg >print then remove from image then print image 
but on more delicate of designs still proves difficult.
The final result of the wow paper feels like a obm paper plasticy 
think i am looking for a perfect world type of paper wich only tranfers the ink that was put opon it to the garment be it light or dark one which i think all the textile sceintists are striving to reach and perfect .


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

jaslta said:


> thanx for that luis
> i have been uesing a similar paper called wow7.1 where you have to print a negative to do the weeding the process is easer said than done (often looses a lot of media to o get to a aceptable final product ) lining up the neg with the image sheet can prove impossible somtimes they seam to differ in size wich proves a problem (can be cured by adding a border to the image then making your neg >print then remove from image then print image
> but on more delicate of designs still proves difficult.
> The final result of the wow paper feels like a obm paper plasticy
> think i am looking for a perfect world type of paper wich only tranfers the ink that was put opon it to the garment be it light or dark one which i think all the textile sceintists are striving to reach and perfect .


The Imageclip for inkjet you need to align but not the laser version. I do make the mask larger than the image to compensate for the misalignment. An 1/8 or 1/4 larger would not make a difference of polymer around the image. It beats trimming. I do contour cut a mask out of a regular printer paper for transfers other than Imageclip. Such as JPSS and Duracotton. The plain paper mask covers the unprinted part of the image to prevent the polymer from transferring on to the shirt.


----------



## springster02 (Aug 6, 2013)

Does this also work with nike elite socks?


----------



## RobertTSS (Dec 4, 2009)

slatetar said:


> The final result of the wow paper feels like a obm paper plasticy


Neenah no longer makes Imageclip for Ink-Jet but their ImageClip for Light and Dark Laser products work great and they have a very good "hand". If you want to use ink-jet on light fabrics, the Jet-Pro SofStretch has an excellent hand and after the first wash the box basically goes away so you don't necessarily even need to trim that product.


----------



## eitanrumil (May 5, 2010)

I'm sorry to cut in, like this but I'm desperate,lol... I've been using 3G opaque for darks and it has a rain coat feel, do you guys know of anything that stretches or has a more pleasant feel and not so stiff?


----------

